# UK Telephone Extension wiring



## cmw39 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi folks,

Am trying to setup a new phone socket in the garage/office at home in a new house we've just moved into, and the old owners were good enough to have left a disconnected piece of telephone cable sticking out the ground in the corner of said garage. 

I am going to have a go at adding a faceplate to the end of this to see if there is a signal, but wondered if anyone could shed some light on the colour coding. I've seen a fair few sites which talk of colour coding on the BT cables (the cables are two-tone) and others which have solid colours (Black, Red, Green and Yellow) but the colours in MY cable are different (Black, Green, White, Orange and multiple Red). 

Does this sound like telephone cable to you? Or am I wasting my time, or endangering my phone my trying to wire this up? 

Other relevant details may include that the outer insulation on the cable is black, and the only one other telephone jack that we've been able to find in the house so far is an extension box (ie no capacitor and fuse as I think there should be on a master socket) so the master socket is obviously hidden away somewhere still to be found. 

Any support appreciated...

CMW


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I am versed in the NZ system, (which now is 2-wire) but would comment that as those are not "standard" colour codings, you cannot assume anything. 

You have to find the other end of the cable to see what each core is connected to, as it will not necessarily follow any logical use of the colours.


----------

